# Disposable Applicators



## _oh_robot (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi All...
I need to get my kit stocked up with disposable mascara wands and lip brushes and such, so I'm looking for your suggestions as the best websites to get those.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought my mascara wands from Sally's but hated them so I bought a 204 instead. Once it's loaded, there is plenty mascara for both eyes, so I don't have any sanitation issues. As far as the lip gloss applicators, those I have a hard time finding... I ended up ordering a few bags on e-bay. =)


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

I like to order my disposables from this site: http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/ 
Shipping is free when you make a purchase of $40 bucks or more. I love the whole site actually! I'll be ordering some Graftobian foundation palettes from her in week or two. The ladies who owns the company is really nice and shipping is fast.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 7, 2007)

I suggest CRC as previously mentioned, or ordering directly for Quosmedix (minimum orders of 1000 pieces).


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 9, 2007)

while we're on this topic anyone know where to get the disposable lipgloss brushes not the wand as shown on that website?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd suggest using a dipstick, narrow steel spatula, or doefoot to remove product to a palette, and using a proper lip brush for that. Proper lip brushes give much more accuracy and control.

I believe Quosmedix does have them though, but again- you need a business license and minimum order of 1000 pieces.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.kosmetech.com/category.asp?idCategory=5


I'd suggest this site, its really good. You can actually sign up to recieve a sample of their products(10 items no repeats) before buying.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Roxamillious* 

 
_http://www.kosmetech.com/category.asp?idCategory=5


I'd suggest this site, its really good. You can actually sign up to recieve a sample of their products(10 items no repeats) before buying._

 
I've used them and got the samples and was very pleased.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I like to order my disposables from this site: http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/ 
Shipping is free when you make a purchase of $40 bucks or more. I love the whole site actually! I'll be ordering some Graftobian foundation palettes from her in week or two. The ladies who owns the company is really nice and shipping is fast._

 
 have u ever used their foundation and/or blush palettes?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_have u ever used their foundation and/or blush palettes?_

 
CRC carries rcma, cinema secrets, and graftobian palettes. These are some of the best products available for photographic makeup. I strongly reccomend them.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 

 
_http://www.kosmetech.com/category.asp?idCategory=5


I'd suggest this site, its really good. You can actually sign up to recieve a sample of their products(10 items no repeats) before buying._

 
Strongly recommended this site, great price and excellent service, they also sell sample jars


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_while we're on this topic anyone know where to get the disposable lipgloss brushes not the wand as shown on that website?_

 

i went to 2 local beauty stores today - Sally's and Jade.....can't remember which one, but i saw them sell those disposable lipbrushes.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 23, 2007)

I got together with 3 other make-up artists that I know and we ordered together from Kosmetech.  We bought these disposables:
​                       1000 Pieces       44028-Lip Brush w White Syn Bristles  $58.00
1000 Pieces       34002-Fine Eyeliner Brush, Bl Handle   $65.00   
1000 Pieces       60003-Clear Bristle Masc, Bl Handle    $54.00






4 Bags of 100 Pieces       10101-Jumbo Wedges          $44.00 
*Subtotal: *$221.00*
Sales Tax: *$0.00
*Total: $221.00

Shipping was $15.00 (UPS Ground)

Total: $236** divided by 4 = $59 each*
We split up the order 4 ways and we feel set for a while.  They are identical to the ones used @ MAC.* 

To sum it up, that is 250 lip brushes, 250 eyeliners, 250 mascara apps, 100 jumbo wedges for under $60.  That is a steal.

Cheaper than Qosmedix.  YaaY Kosmetech!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------

